# wood snow fence?



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 22, 2011)

we have a TON of wooden snow fence laying around. It is four feet tall. Do you think this is too tall? Thanks!


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 22, 2011)

Uh, too tall for *what*??? 

I would not trust wood-slat snow fence to keep predators out, they can bust apart hte slats if they want, and it would only hold goats in if they chose not to whack into it too hard with their heads. (Dunno bout goats, maybe it'd be ok that way, but sure would not hold for sheep)

Pat


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 22, 2011)

I am using it behind my cattle panels to keep in the kid goats.  They were crawling right through the cattle panels.  I am finding the combination of the two to be pretty secure so far  LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

4 feet too tall for goats?  Very funny, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 22, 2011)

oh my goodness! i totally meant to type "too short for toggenburgs?" i cant believe i missed that! glad you guys got a good laugh out of it!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

4 feet is a pretty good hieght for most goats, Your bigger problem with the snow fencing is it holding up, if they start scratching on it all the time, or you use it to divide two pens and they bang in to it. But I am nerver against trying. A couple satisfied laid back goats, would probably be fine, If you have a problem with stray dogs, they may chew it down, to get into your goats.


----------

